# Jealous of baby



## MsMole (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi All, new to the forum and hoping someone will be able to give me some advice.

Oz, my dear dog, is nearly 4 and before my baby came along he and I were very close he is absolutely my dog! The baby is nearly 4mths old now and Oz is still sulking, he's doing food protests, rushing up to me when I cuddle baby or if my other half (OH) is affectionate to me. Part of me thinks tough luck dog, get with the programme the other half of me feels a bit guilty as I haven't been able to spend as much time with him, walking miles heavily pregnant or with a new baby isn't easy!

What do you think I should try? OH isn't into the dog and would prefere I give up and rehome him  the situation is stressing us all out. Thanks


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

It sounds like your backed into a corner and have no choice but to re home the baby. The poor dog sounds beside himself..............................


----------



## MsMole (Dec 12, 2012)

Ha ha ha! You're right, that baby is nothing but trouble!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, MsMole, and welcome to the forums! 

Poor Oz... It sounds like he very nearly has a broken heart, fearing that you don't love him anymore. :'( Dogs are not Einsteins, but they DO feel true, unconditional love!

I've never dealt with this situation personally. I have seen young women around my area using those jogging strollers... and off they go, with baby in stroller and dog in tow! I don't know if that would be of any help to you. Somehow you need to let Oz know that you still love him. ;D ;D ;D

If my "other half" was being less than supportive in this, I would have to consider rehoming HIM!!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

First, i dont want you to feel im being mean or harsh, just being the devils advocate imo. No one said raising a family (dog included) would be easy. When you brought that pup into your life you made a lifelong commitment, the same commitment you made to your husband and child. I would urge you to dig deep within and find the strength and provide for your little red partner. If your not willing to do everything you can to honor that commitment, you should strive to give your pup to someone else that will show him the love and respect he deserves


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would ask your husband for help. It would do you good to get out and take a walk in the fresh air with Oz, while he spends some quality time with the baby.


----------



## MsMole (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for the messages guys 

I knew it would be difficult with baby and dog but sheesh!! Totallly over-estimated the timeout I'd have! (None!) We walk 2 hrs every day, bubs in the sling so we can get off road, over styles, etc, walking is so meditative I couldn't give it up or my dear dog 

When Oz rushes into affectionate cuddles demanding attention, do you think I'm doing the wrong thing in telling him to go away? OH calls him OCD dog...

Are all Viszla's so attached to one person they can't stand a change in the relationships the owner has with others?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> We walk 2 hrs every day


If you have a way to listen to audio books during your walk, download the book "A Dog's Purpose" and listen as you walk. Maybe have OH listen also.

Oz is a member of the family and the family dynamics have changed. Thinking like your dog is the best way to view this change.

Congratulations on your two legged pup! You'll do fine. Just get all family members on the same game plan. At least Oz is not a puppy!

RBD


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

MsMole,

I'm 3 weeks away from having my first baby and I have 2 vizslas (7.5 year old and 1.5 year old) and your scenario is something I'm nervous about.

From all of the research I've done, I know it's really important to still have special cuddle time with your vizsla. Maybe when the baby is napping you can snuggle with Oz and remind him how special he is? Also, having your partner help is key. Even if you do the majority of the infant care, maybe try to switch off and have your partner do some so you can have some one-on-one time with Oz. And, from your message I can't tell if Oz has a bond with your partner, but if not, maybe they can work on developing one.

It doesn't have to be major. Just attention. For example, I'm close to delivering so I can't do much in terms of vigorous exercise and my oldest v is currently limping from a sore shoulder. So, last night while my husband and Luna went out for a run, I had one-on-one time with Flynn. We played ball in the house (he likes to catch it in the air and bring it to me and get a treat). We also did a lot of reinforcement training (with treats). He's not a pup anymore, but he still likes working for treats and always will. We spent about an hour together just playing indoors and it was just me & him, which doesn't happen all that often.

Granted, with a baby, I doubt you'll have an hour to spare on this, but even 10 or 15 minutes a time a couple of times a day might help. I have also heard that it's not great to always dismiss the dog every time the baby is around - he will be jealous and potentially resentful of the baby so it seems like your walks with both baby and Oz are a great idea!

I know I'm full of advice here and I'm not even in your shoes yet, so I am aware that it's going to be really tough to manage! I don't mean to sound preachy at all. These are just a few of the things we've been thinking about in preparation for a similar situation. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

MsMole, one last thing. Flynn is super-attached to my husband (he was his dog before I cam along) so he was upset (whining) last night at first when my husband went out with Luna and left him behind. He wasn't super keen on staying and playing with just me since he knew they were going running and he wanted to go. 

But, once we got into a routine and I got him to focus on me (and he remembered I had treats) he was very happy to be with me. My point is, if Oz is more attached to you than your partner, all is not lost. They can still develop their relationship. You'll always be Oz's number one but he'll be really happy with his number two too


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

I will just echo what flynnandlunasmom has said. Our baby girl is 3 months old today, and our V-mix Elroy will be 2 in March. Before the baby, Elroy and I would jog 3 miles around town every morning, followed by a hike and field time at night after work. Of course that has changed since the baby has arrived. We still do our morning routine, but now I find that if me or my wife just make 15-20 minutes a night for playtime with him, tug, training, whatever, he knows he gets his attention and then is content for family snuggle time. Its more about quality then quantity at this point. Saturday morning is our big outing day, just me and him, at least a good 5 mile hike in the woods, and then he is content for the rest of the weekend pretty much. 

My wife also tells me that during the day while she's home that whenever she feeds the baby, Elroy will come lay at her feet with a bone. Maybe you should try to encourage this and make it a routine, so he gets to be close to you but isn't in your face constantly.

Doug


----------



## MsMole (Dec 12, 2012)

thanks again for the messages chaps, will try some 1-2-1 time and research the audio book, good luck with your baby flynnandlunasmom  hope everything goes well for you


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Ms. Mole,

I actually read this and my first thought was that Oz needs a bit more specialized training. I'm sure the last thing you want to do when exhausted is train, but being proactive can really help. Maybe if Oz is in the room before you cuddle with baby or OH, you put him in a down position, grab a handful of dog treats and toss him treats with occasional "good boys" as he waits. 

If you don't yet have a clicker, they make some softer sounding ones that probably wouldn't agitate the babe. If he isn't there yet training wise take some time to practice. A) Put him in down (or have a blanket or doggy bed for him to lie on on - whatever you want the replacement behavior to be when you cuddle) B) cuddle with baby for __ seconds (whatever amount he can stand _before_ breaking his down) C) click and then give him a treat, praise and some pets. 

If he does charge, I would say give absolutely zero attention (positive or negative), walk out of the room and close the door. 

Mentally stimulating him is also one on one time. So just putting in a five or ten minute training session can help him feel more attended to. 

Yes, Oz is doing all this because he seeks attention/mom time. But to me, I would think it's simply a matter of teaching him how to get attention. He's trying in all the wrong ways right now, rushing the baby, sulking, food strikes. You've got to show him what DOES work (lying on bed, sitting patiently, following commands) and what does not work at all. If you need help with this, you could hire a trainer, but you should be able to do it yourself. It's just a new set of rules he has to follow. 

Good luck. Good luck.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi! We have a 2 month old baby and an 18 month old Vizsla, Gus. It would be hard tto manage if it were just me- My husband has taken most responsibility for exercising him and giving him attention. But I do try to give Gus special attention and cuddles (and work on training) when the baby is sleeping. I also let him lay next to me on the couch when I'm feeding the baby, etc. I think if you try to just give him a few minutes of one-on-one attention every day it will help. But, our boy does still sulk around the house sometimes when he is bored. I try to be creative- I even throw the ball for him in the house while I am nursing the baby


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

For those who are expecting babies, we have been pleastantly surprised with the ability of Gus to adjust. He does have aggression issues towards strangers and resource guarding which are major problems that we are trying to deal with, but if it weren't for those "small" things, he would be great. He doesn't seem to be jealous at all, and is totally adjusting to getting a little less attention. It might be because he is still relatively young and not too set in his ways though!


----------



## elmo.mama (Aug 8, 2011)

our pup (elmo) is 2 and our daughter (mia) is 1. i hear ya about having your hands full! if hubby isn't into the dog, i know it adds more to your plate, but take it on like the champ mama you are. trust me, it's worth it. and maybe let dad stay home with baby so you and oz can go have a little play date. elmo can be a pain in my ass and stress me out, but he's my wing man. he's also my #1 motivator to get me out the door to exercise. we (being me, baby and pup) go everywhere together. elmo and i have the best relationship. he loves dad, too...but he listens to mom more (although dad would never admit to that  ) elmo and mia love each other too (you'll see the bond grow more as baby gets older). elmo still gets jealous sometimes, but i take his behavior as a cue that he just needs a little extra love. play games inside with oz (this is fun as baby gets older and can start learning those games...they entertain each other). if you have both baby and oz for an outing, go easy on yourself and take him on a trail or dog park where a leash isn't necessary. doggy daycare is always a good option on busy days when you know you can't get out (dad can pay for it  ). find friends with other hyper dogs and get them together to wear each other out. all things you probably know or already do, just letting you know what's worked for us. just remember to be easy on yourself. yes, you have your hands full. and, yes, you can do it!


----------



## vannoy77 (Sep 8, 2021)

MsMole said:


> Hi All, new to the forum and hoping someone will be able to give me some advice.
> 
> Oz, my dear dog, is nearly 4 and before my baby came along he and I were very close he is absolutely my dog! The baby is nearly 4mths old now and Oz is still sulking, he's doing food protests, rushing up to me when I cuddle baby or if my other half (OH) is affectionate to me. Part of me thinks tough luck dog, get with the programme the other half of me feels a bit guilty as I haven't been able to spend as much time with him, walking miles heavily pregnant or with a new baby isn't easy!
> 
> What do you think I should try? OH isn't into the dog and would prefere I give up and rehome him  the situation is stressing us all out. Thanks


Im sure I’ll get banned here again but whatever. We have a brand new V pup. Paxton. Our almost 3 year old V Cooper is a genetic Giant Viszla. He goes between loving the the new puppy and being jealous of new pup. From DD what we knew was normal. They are working it out. They have been around for centuries and got it. BTW… two males. Vet said he never saw a mean V.


----------

